# Anyone else a fan of the new browning 1911-22 and 380?



## windwalker (Aug 16, 2015)

I recently purchased a Browning 1911-22 and shortly after the 380 model. Love the guns, it took a bit to get right with the trigger on the 22 but after a few hundred rounds and dry firing with the home made snap caps it's smoothed out a lot. I'm wondering when the mags will become available for the 380. They only come with one mag and the 22 mag is sold everywhere but the 380 is shown not in stock. My local gun store is unable to order one either.

The 380 is a very nice size for a carry weapon and the 380 from a 4.25" barrel is a formidable weapon. The 380 has been the police sidearm in a lot of European countries for a long time but not with the 2 to 3" barrels of most carry 380s here.

Dave


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I love it. I've held two of them. Can't wait to buy one


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

They are both great pistols. Enjoy them.


----------



## Sanford (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had my 1911 380 for a week now and love it! All I need is another clip when available and plan to upgrade the grips soon.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the looks of the .380, but the prices of Colts are up there a ways. Good guns none the less.


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw the .380 version for the first time today at Academy. It reminded me of the old Llama and Star pistols. Is the frame polymer? I could feel a ridge in the middle of the frame, in front of the trigger guard. 
The pistol was priced at about $600. That's a little pricey for a .380. Anyone know if it's US made, or imported? I didn't see anything on the pistol other then the Browning address.


----------



## Sanford (Aug 31, 2015)

It is touted as being made and built in USA by all I have read on it. Yes, it's a composite frame, which makes it lighter to carry. You just need to see if it fits your particular need and style. It's not a sub-compact, but it's not a full 1911. It is very slim gun, comfortable to wear, and is an accurate gun. I've shot about 300 rounds from mine with only a few bolt-over hangups - only shooting middle-tier ammo at present. Of course, pricey can be relative, but it is relative no less, so that does come into play with your decision as well.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just stumbled across these today searching "380" & I thought "Gotta have one!" If my local range rented these I'd be there now. The blue one with wood grips keeps saying "buy me" & it's on my short list now. The .22 is nice too.


----------

